# Eure Bands



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Da 3 Freunde und ich zur Zeit dabei sind, eine kleine eigene Band aufzubauen wollte ich einfach mal hier so in der Community fragen, wer sonst noch ein Instrument spielt oder sogar singt.

Habt ihr eine Band?
Was spielt ihr so?
Wie lange schon?
Welche Besetzung?
Habt ihr einen vernünftigen Raum?
Schon irgendwelche Gigs oder sogar schon Demos oder sogar eigene Platten?

Würde mich mal interessieren, was in der Hinsicht hier so abgeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich selber spiele seit Mai diesen Jahres E-Bass. Seit kurzem gehen 3 Freunde und ich ein kleines Spaß-Projekt an. Wir sind zwei Bassisten, ein Gitarrist und ein Drummer. Klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas komisch, aber es macht echt Spaß. Wir covern, wobei wir natürlich bei vielen Song die zweite Gitarren-Line durch eine passende Bass-Line ersetzen müssen. Außerdem sind wir selber ein wenig kreativ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Singen tun wir alle 4. Jeder hat so seine Songs, wo er singt. So bin ich zum Beispiel für Nothing else matters eingeteilt.
Zur Zeit ist es wie gesagt ein kleines Spaß-Projekt. Gespielt haben wir schon auf zwei 18ten Geburtstagen vor je ca 80 Leuten.

Jetzt seid ihr dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (28. Oktober 2009)

Meine Band heißt (momentan) Weakmind.

Wir sind 2 Gitarristen, ich als Drummer und eine Bassistin, 
Sänger fehlt leider noch weil unser ausgestiegen ist.
Wir spielen alle seit etwa 1-2 Jahren, kommt also schon einigermaßen Gutes bei raus, 
wobei wir auch nur covern.
Haben bei mir unten im Keller einen extra Raum, 
alles in harter Eigenarbeit isoliert und bezahlt, allerdings wird er auch für LAN-Parties "missbraucht".

Bisher haben wir jedoch nur vor kleinem Publikum spielen können, 
so etwa 10 Leuten maximal.

Ist auch momentan eher als Spaßprojekt anzusehen, treffen uns 1 mal die Woche bloß. Momentan macht jeder nebenher noch so sein Ding, ich spiele zB. als Aushilfsdrummer bei anderen Bands auf kleinen Konzerten mit.

Das letzte Lied was wir gecovert haben ist von Three Days Grace mit Namen Animal i have become, 
die Lieder von der Band sind alle sehr einfach und sind leicht coverbar, 
haben auch schon Just like you von denen gespielt.

MFG

Marvin

PS: Falls hier jemand Lust hat bei uns zu singen und aus Essen/Umgebung kommt (wir sind aus Mülheim) und sich vorstellen kann in die Richtung von Heaven shall burn und Bullet for my Valentine etc., also Metalcore, zu gehen, einfach ne PM an mich. Müsst auch nicht schon super screamen oder growlen können, hauptsache es wird noch gelernt. Alter 15+.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2009)

Oh, ein Drummer. Cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie habt ihr denn den Raum isoliert bekommen? Wäre praktisch, wenn wir das mit unserem Raum auch machen könnten. Wir spielen bei nem Freund unter der Bedingung, dass wir nur spielen, wenn sein Vater nicht da ist. Wenn es natürlich etwas isolierter wäre, könnte man das natürlich umgehen...


----------



## Marvîn (28. Oktober 2009)

Also gehen wir von einem kahlen Raum aus. 

An die Wände werden in etwa 1m Abstand Holzleisten senkrecht angeschraubt, glaube es waren 5x6cm Leisten. 
Jeweils vom Boden bis zur Decke. In den Ecken muss man / sollte man jeweils 2 Latten anbringen. 

In die Zwischenräume kommt dann Isolierwolle. Gibts in jedem Baumarkt. 
Einmal zum selber zurechtschneiden in Gelb und einmal in grünen Platten. 
Wir haben eine Wand mit dem gelben gemacht, das war s*** anstrengend, 
sind dann auf die grünen Isolierplatten umgestiegen, ging erheblich besser. 

Wenn die Zwischenräume dann gefüllt sind kommt eine Spanplatte davor und wird angeschraubt. 
Am Ende solltet ihr also kein Stück normale Wand mehr sehen. Passt aber auf Lichtschalter auf (-.-), ist doof wieder ne Platte 
abzunehmen weil man das Licht nicht mehr ausmachen kann *grummel*. 
Strom solltet ihr an der Stelle auch verlegen, wir haben bei der Gelegenheit einfach noch 2 Steckdosen "erschaffen". 

Wenn ihr fertig seid kommt dünner Teppich an die Wand und wird dort erst festgeklebt und dann genagelt. 
Auf den Boden kommt ebenfalls ein Teppich, oder nach Wunsch auch mehrere. Dämmt alles besser. 

Ihr könnt auch extra für die Wand flauschigen Teppich nehmen, das dämmt auch nochmal besser(, allerdings sieht es scheiße aus). 

An die Decke haben wir Styroporplatten geklebt. Würde empfehlen dass vor dem Anbringen der Teppiche an die Wände zu machen. 
Die Platten müssen allerdings festgedrückt werden bis sie halten. 
Hatten da eine lustige Konstruktion aus Besen, Stöcken und Tischen rumstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Fenster baut ihr einen Kasten, der exakt vor das Fenster kommt und mit der Wand abschließt. 
Gleiches Schema wie bei der Wand, nur dass ihr an beiden Seiten Spanplatten anbringen solltet. 
Danach kann man also den Kasten wegnehmen und das Fenster noch weiter verwenden, zB. zum "entstinken" nach 3 Stunden spielen. 

An der Tür dass selbe Spiel wie mit der Wand, allerdings müsste ihr hier aufpassen dass man Sie noch aufbekommt. 

Das wars eigentlich an allem, man kann natürlich noch mehr machen, 
allerdings ist es unnötig da dies schon ganz schön dämmt.

Wir sind bei etwa 600 Euro gewesen glaube ich, 
hatten das schön aufgeteilt zwischen uns allen und den Eltern so dass es eigentlich ging. 

Hoffe es war hilfreich, kannst ja nochmal ne PM oder so schicken für mehr Details 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Marvin


----------



## Ol@f (28. Oktober 2009)

Band: Coarse Rye
· Metal/-core

Die folgende Beschreibung wurde für unseren ersten Auftritt benutzt:
Die neuste Nachwuchsband aus den Gewölben des Palm Beach Cafés überzeugt mit überraschender Stilsicherheit und technischer Versiertheit, bedenkt man die noch junge Bandgeschichte [in voller Besetzung: mittlerweile etwa 7 Monate]. Wen Metal und verschiedene –core Stile beigeistern kann, den wird auch Coarse Rye nicht enttäuschen!

Auftritte hatten wir erst einen richtigen vor etwa 400-500 Leuten (Rocknacht). Die nächsten Auftritte folgen aber bald. Lieder sind auf Myspace zu hören.

Joa, sind in einem Proberaum. Topteile, Boxen, PA, Mics, Schlagzeug sind dort gegeben. Zahlen glaub etwa 25 Euro im Monat bin mir aber nicht sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja, ich selber spiele Gitarre.


----------



## Manowar (29. Oktober 2009)

Koloss?Ihr wollt nicht zufällig einen grunzenden Sänger? :S

Also meine "größte" war eine Band, die ich durch zufall kennengelernt hatte und erstmals gemerkt hatte wie sau gut ich grunzen kann :>
Der Drummer und ich sind noch heute befreundet, außeinander ging es leider, weil der Gitarrist und Bassist Drogen genommen haben..
Haben die vor die Wahl gestellt: Keine Drogen bei Proben oder wir gehen und naja..leider mussten wir gehen.

Und da keiner DMetal machen will..bin ich seitdem auf dem trockenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Oktober 2009)

An sich bäuchten wir einen Sänger...wir können alle nicht wirklich singen. Unser Drummer singt den größtenteil und der gröllt einfach nur, klingt irgendwo noch ein wenig und ist mehr oder weniger ne Notlösung. Wir anderen drei übernehmen einzelne Songs. Mein Kollege singt z.B. Hells Bells. Und ich kommt eigentlich ganz gut mit Nothing else matters zu recht...

Was hättest du denn so für Vorstellung? Grunzen? Wo wohnst du? Wie alt? Kannst mir ja mal eine PN schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (29. Oktober 2009)

Wie er mich schon bei unserem Date in Wacken vergessen hat.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PN *g*


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wie er mich schon bei unserem Date in Wacken vergessen hat..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es tut mir Leid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mein Akku war einfach leer, weil ich direkt am ersten Tag zu viele Fotos gemacht habe. -.- Muss ich 2010 anders machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (29. Oktober 2009)

@ Ol@f
Eure Musik ist derbst geil großes Lob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@K0I0ss gibts 2010 auch n Buffedtreffen in Wacken? Wär dann mitm Freund dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (29. Oktober 2009)

Das nächste mal plane ich das..der verbockt das doch nur :>


----------



## Ol@f (29. Oktober 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> @ Ol@f
> Eure Musik ist derbst geil großes Lob
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehe, danke.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das nächste mal plane ich das..der verbockt das doch nur :>


pah nur weil ihr eure handys alle aus hattet ich war immer erreichbar pff


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das nächste mal plane ich das..der verbockt das doch nur :>






LordofDemons schrieb:


> pah nur weil ihr eure handys alle aus hattet ich war immer erreichbar pff



Genau. LoD und ich haben uns Dienstag getroffen. Wir sollten vielleicht vorher einfach ein festen Treffpunkt und eine feste Zeit ausmachen. Wer nicht kommt hat Pech gehabt.


Aber zu viel Offtopic. Wenn es nötig ist kann wer ja jetzt schon einen W:O:A 2010 Thread aufmachen.


----------

